# Limewood CO2 diffuser



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Limewood is a soft wood. I would suspect (no personal experience) that it will breakdown in an acidic environment.


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

They kind of tend to gum up, and get algae on them, meaning that larger bubbles come out. You can do some kind of soak on them, (bleach maybe?) to remove it, but they tend to lose the fineness in the mist over time. But so do the ceramics..... You be the judge.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the directions on the package say to replace it every 3-4 weeks, which I'm guessing is when it starts breaking down and clogging, as you both have mentioned. It sounds as though those you both have mentioned may be the only drawbacks?

If I can find a way to buy them in bulk, I may stick with it just because I'm impressed with the fine bubbles, although my Rhinox worked fine too and was a one time cost...at least until I broke it.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I always loved using them in the lift tubes of my...... Under Gravel Filter


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

I am currently using the limewood as a diffuser and I love it. I dont care if I have to replace it every 4 weeks. It kicks arsh.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

That's what I'm using as well, and I'm really happy with them. I replace mine every 6 weeks or so. My bristlenose seem to keep them clean for a while.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the help. I think I'll stick with the limewood too. I didn't really feel like waiting the 6-8 weeks to get a new glass diffuser anyway!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I used lime wood diffusers before... Went outside with a knife, cut a branch, cut it to about 1/2" length, took off the bark, let it dry for a couple of days, and stuck it in an airhose. Worked great... all natural and cheap.

Of course if you don't have a lime/linden tree in your front yard then you're out of luck.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

What a great, cheap idea Wasser! Unfortunately, I'm out of luck...no limewood around my neighborhood.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I always wondered if you could take an old limewood airstone, and just sand or preferably scroll saw (after it's dried) off a thin layer to get a new surface.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I would think so. Especially if you are using pressurized CO2. For DIY, I'd wonder if some of the mixture could be the cause of the pores clogging, along with the outer algae( I suppose that wouldn't be a problem if I used a DIY drop checker too).


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I also use one. The bubbles start out real fine. After a while, It started slowing and produced larger bubbles so I took my pocket knife and shaved the surface off while it was still wet. Not long after, it again started plugging. What I think is happening, correct me if I am wrong, It might be swelling up closing off most of the holes while at the same time leaving a few holes to let larger bubbles flow do to the the pressure. I don't think they would work good for DIY co2 because of the pressure needed to get the gas through. I have one that is fully dried now and soon will try to use it again to see if it starts working again. I'll try and let you all know what happens.

Joe


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

My DIY pushes it just fine. I agree though that the pores may be swelling over time, leading to fewer channels for the gas to get out. Letting it completely dry out, probably in the sun for speed, will reverse the problem if that is the cause.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought a package of 2. After the first one started plugging, I switched it and still have the first one, waiting for it to start plugging up. It's been a few weeks now. Oh BTY, I don't use mine with C02, just air at night.
Joe


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

Digsy said:


> I think the directions on the package say to replace it every 3-4 weeks, which I'm guessing is when it starts breaking down and clogging, as you both have mentioned. It sounds as though those you both have mentioned may be the only drawbacks?
> 
> If I can find a way to buy them in bulk, I may stick with it just because I'm impressed with the fine bubbles, although my Rhinox worked fine too and was a one time cost...at least until I broke it.


i suspect you'll have to replace it even sooner. in protein skimmers for marine tanks they get quite a bit of air pummped through them 24/7. that also means they're less saturated with water.

whereas in a freshwater tank, you dont pump that much CO2 through the limewood as you would in the protein skimmer. and (maybe) turn them off at night.

then again freshwater may be more forgiving on the limewood..

looking forward to hearing how things go!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

So far, so good. I'm really loving how fine the bubbles are and I figure I'll replace it when the volume looks significantly diminished. 


Interesting idea Joetee...please update us if it works. They're not all that expensive but, it would still be nice to not have to buy a new one each month.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Man, which ones are you guys using? I've been using the same Coralife ones in my tanks for over 6 months and still have the same fine bubbles except for one particular block from the package that started off crummy. IME, the RedSea blocks are a total waste of money.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

How are you guys mounting these in the tank? I picked up 2 CL ones last week to give it a try but haven't tried it yet...suggestions?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

jaidexl said:


> Man, which ones are you guys using? I've been using the same Coralife ones in my tanks for over 6 months and still have the same fine bubbles except for one particular block from the package that started off crummy. IME, the RedSea blocks are a total waste of money.


I hope you're right. I just bought a couple coralife's to use in my nano tank. I would expect them to work for a while


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I guess I should note none of my tanks have had any type of GSA or GDA, which is probably not a good thing for these blocks. I've seen swelling and warping, but never anything worse than the odd larger bubble here and there, I was just watching a fine mist coming from one of my oldest ones yesterday and thought to myself how great it is not to have to bleach glass diffusers anymore.

The RedSea blocks I bought had large bubbles coming from all over, including the connection of the hose barb.



mrkookm said:


> How are you guys mounting these in the tank?


Suction cupped down at the substrate, under the filter flow.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> Man, which ones are you guys using? I've been using the same Coralife ones in my tanks for over 6 months and still have the same fine bubbles except for one particular block from the package that started off crummy. IME, the RedSea blocks are a total waste of money.


6 months?!?!? Now that's encouraging! My LFS only had a "Lee's Aquarium" brand so, that's what I bought but, I'm definitely going with Coralife from here on out!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Go figure, during this thread I pull a large HZ bush to find the diffuser hiding in it is spitting big bubbles, still some mist but definitely wasting CO2. That block is so pathetic looking too, like a hunk of beef jerky, lol. The HZ made a good catch all/diffuser, but I think it's time for a replacement. :icon_roll 

That said, _one_ of the 6 month olds is still running good in the 30gl. Maybe I just got a good batch, definitely try out the Coralife diffusers.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> Man, which ones are you guys using? I've been using the same Coralife ones in my tanks for over 6 months and still have the same fine bubbles except for one particular block from the package that started off crummy. IME, the RedSea blocks are a total waste of money.


Yes, I agree with you, the Red Sea one is a piece of junk, it makes big bubbles. I guess I should go get a Coralife one.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

*Lime Wood*



Joetee said:


> I also use one. The bubbles start out real fine. After a while, It started slowing and produced larger bubbles so I took my pocket knife and shaved the surface off while it was still wet. Not long after, it again started plugging. What I think is happening, correct me if I am wrong, It might be swelling up closing off most of the holes while at the same time leaving a few holes to let larger bubbles flow do to the the pressure. I don't think they would work good for DIY co2 because of the pressure needed to get the gas through. I have one that is fully dried now and soon will try to use it again to see if it starts working again. I'll try and let you all know what happens.
> 
> Joe



Well I have an update for the Lime wood plugging. When this happens, remove from the tank and place it in a Micro Wave oven and watch it for maybe a minute or so. It will start to boil out the pores. Then just place it back into the tank. Works great.

Joe


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Joetee said:


> Well I have an update for the Lime wood plugging. When this happens, remove from the tank and place it in a Micro Wave oven and watch it for maybe a minute or so. It will start to boil out the pores. Then just place it back into the tank. Works great.
> 
> Joe


i'll have to give it a try. in my reefing days, i used them in a skimmer. used to bleach, dry out, and sand with wet dry paper before reuse. this sounds much simpler. thanks for the tip.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet!!! That beats the old sit out and dry and sand routine. 

As a side note, I'm still using the same block as I was in the first post of this thread (Coralife brand).


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I acquired some cheap glass diffusers in the S&S since then, ran them for a few weeks, then got sick of glass again and bought a bunch of brand new limewoods. Man, I forgot how good they work when they're new, the mist blows the glass diffusers' performance away, big time, both my rhinox2000 and nano diffuser. Limewood in all my tanks once again.

Next step for the big tank is a Rex style reactor.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

I just started using the limewood stones too..awesome things..sooooo many fine bubbles of CO2 floating up into the spray bar current.. It's a Lee's brand,but 
I just ordered some cheap one's ( I think they were $1.09 ea) from ThatFishPlace..at a buck ea,I dont care if I have to change it out and throw it away once a month or so.

the only problem I have is getting the thing to stay flat on the bootm of the tank I'm pulling hair out here (and I dont have that much to start with) trying to find a way to keep it flat on the bottom


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Just bring the tubing straight down one corner of the tank, let it sweep around flat at the bottom then suction cup the diffuser against the substrate. A suction cup at the bottom of the first straight run, before the sweep, helps stabilize everything. I hide it all with plants.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> Just bring the tubing straight down one corner of the tank, let it sweep around flat at the bottom then suction cup the diffuser against the substrate. A suction cup at the bottom of the first straight run, before the sweep, helps stabilize everything. I hide it all with plants.


ok.. question...how are you getting a suction cup to stick to your substrate ???


I just a laid a piece of slate over mine to get it to lay flat


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

OMG...

ancient chinese secret :icon_roll :drool:


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> OMG...
> 
> ancient chinese secret :icon_roll :drool:


 
guess so..you just have "magic" suction cups don't ya'? :hihi: they stick to substrate like eco complete and flourite black sand.. here's yer sign:iamwithst


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

lol

stick them on the glass... down by the sub... diffuser against the sub


is that clear enough or do I need to get Confucius over here? :icon_twis


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Some of us Iowans need more explaning sometimes, I just find a bigger hammer myself if somethings not working.

Craig


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update Joe! I've just been replacing mine every other month or so and this sounds much more cost effective.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

What I did was take the hose down the corner of the tank and make a loop in it down at the bottom near the wood or air stone (what ever) and put a bread bag tie around where the hose crosses the other hose. So I have now about a 2 to 3 inch loop. I bury the loop in the substrate leaving the wood or stone just above the substrate with the hose pushed up close in the corner. Or you can put a rock etc on the loop and hide it. I put a suction cup holding the hose tight up at the top in the corner. Can't see it with the hood in place.

I hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweetwater fine pore diffusers work really well too and they can be cleaned as far as I know. http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/2459/Diffusers

You'll want the AS10 model.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Limewood is KING!!!. I been having co2 problems wiith my Inline again. My dropchecker won't reach 30ppm I guess too much plants and my highlight kills my co2 faster then ever.

so I decided to switch back to my Rhinox diffusor that I hate because of its big bubbles. It would only go small if it was dried out then put into use of if i use low pressure on it.

So I went ahead and brought a Coralife Limewood after research.
Hooked it up. I got Microbubbles COMING out from all sides in millions!. Alot more then my Rhinox.
Ill see if this improves plant growth.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to use them in my marine aquarium's protein skimmer yrs ago. I would take them out every 3 weeks, wipe them off and them let them dry. Once dry I would take some fine sandpaper and give it a light once over. NEVER use bleach, the wood will absorb it and could kill your fish.


----------

